# Revelations 5:9 EVERY tougue tribe and people?



## satz (Mar 20, 2006)

Revelation 5:9 And they sung a new song, saying, Thou art worthy to take the book, and to open the seals thereof: for thou wast slain, and hast redeemed us to God by thy blood out of every kindred, and tongue, and people, and nation;

Rev 5:9 states God has his redeemed out of _every_ tribe etc etc.

Are we to understand this absolutely? Does this include tribes that vanished in the flood or were destroyed by israel?
If not how do we understand this verse?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> Revelation 5:9 And they sung a new song, saying, Thou art worthy to take the book, and to open the seals thereof: for thou wast slain, and hast redeemed us to God by thy blood out of every kindred, and tongue, and people, and nation;
> 
> Rev 5:9 states God has his redeemed out of _every_ tribe etc etc.
> ...



The elect come from every tongue tribe and nation; Those perishing in the flood were reprobate. Example: There are Muslimns today coming to faith; there are JW's coming to faith; Arminians; Jews etc.


----------

